# Qual'è il vostro avatar?



## O Animal (14 Ottobre 2013)

L'artista americano Nickolay Lamm ha creato un avatar del maschio americano medio (dai 30 ai 39 anni) basato sui dati antropometrici medi dei Cdc di Atlanta. Accanto all'americano ci sono in ordine un giapponese, un olandese ed un francese.







Americano: Altezza 176,4 cm, girovita 99,4 cm e BMI 29
Giapponese: Altezza 171,4 cm, girovita 82,9 cm e BMI 23,7 
Olandese: Altezza 183,3 cm, girovita 91 cm e BMI 25,2
Francese: Altezza 174,4 cm, girovita 92,3 cm e BMI 25,5

In quale dei 4 vi ritrovate?
Io mi vedo abbastanza come il francese ma con la panza del giapponese.. 

Lo metto in questa sezione facendo seguito al post sul look di runner e intendendo l'aspetto fisico parte della nostra cultura...


----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2013)

In nessuno dei quattro 


Dì a Nickolay di aggiungere l'avatar "Canonista": Altezza 1.90 metri, girovita 91 cm e bmi 21.7


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2013)

come il francese


----------



## runner (15 Ottobre 2013)

io non mi ritrovo molto in questi esempi diciamo....

forse sono un caso limite visto che con la corsa mi sono asciugato parecchio in questi anni....


----------



## Livestrong (15 Ottobre 2013)

Olandese con meno pancia


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2013)

Io sono 1.92 per 89 kg. N'esiste il mio avatar.


----------

